# Reputable parts supplier?



## Mayhem Familia (Aug 16, 2010)

I have read several reviews on most of the websites offering parts for lowriders and everyone of them has negative reviews does anybody know a good reputable site to order from? Bars, seats, pedals, ets.

Thank you,
B......


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

Indeed. Same here. Don't wanna order parts and then find out I just got robbed.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

www.masterlowrider.com 
email: [email protected]

been dealing with him for years
has everything you need, great price and fast shipper
tell him PedaL ScraperZ refereed you 
He'll hook you up


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. Going to check him out, thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: for masterlowerider aka cruisin the low life on Ebay - sam stolkicker - if yr in the east he is good hes in FLA. great guy always good service. Ebay or direct thru his website


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2010, 02:50 PM~18323077
> *:thumbsup: for masterlowerider aka livin the low life on Ebay - sam stolkicker - if yr in the east he is good hes in FLA. great guy always good service. Ebay or direct thru his website
> *


yes good point syked1:

you can find him on ebay also he has an ebay store, its the same person as masterlowrider

here's his link to his ebay store cruisinthelowlife also

http://myworld.ebay.com/cruisinthelowlife/


----------



## Mayhem Familia (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Pedal Scraperz! I checked out the site and he does have a lot of stuff. Just like to buy from somebody reputable so thanks for the heads up.


Thank you,
B...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18320623
> *www.masterlowrider.com
> email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Fuck that ***** took months to get a fucken sissy bar.


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

fuked up my order got everything wrong and i got a fuked up rim never did bissnes with then again


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 16 2010, 08:13 AM~18320623
> *www.masterlowrider.com
> email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


got my parts in a week


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

Are there any other suppliers?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

been dealing with him for over 10 yrs, never a problem must of ordered at least 40 times from small orders to hundreds of dollars 

never once had a problem


----------



## Mayhem Familia (Aug 16, 2010)

So mixed reviews? I don't understand how it is that every lowrider bike parts dealing website has such shit track records.

Thank you,
B...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mayhem Familia_@Aug 17 2010, 01:25 PM~18332910
> *So mixed reviews? I don't understand how it is that every lowrider bike parts dealing website has such shit track records.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


i can only speak for myself and my club members, but when we order stuff, we pay right on the spot and are stuff gets shipped right away. no b.s.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 17 2010, 02:30 PM~18332941
> *i can only speak for myself and my club members, but when we order stuff, we pay right on the spot and are stuff gets shipped right away. no b.s.
> *


me too even shipping up to canada hes been great. Maybe y'all forgot to contact him or get him a proper shipping addy, but i have never had a problem nor has my buddy Killa Lowrider of LUX montreal


----------



## inked1987 (Aug 4, 2010)

Master lowrider great shop to deal got my stuff real quick


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by inked1987_@Aug 21 2010, 04:47 PM~18370396
> *Master lowrider great shop to deal got my stuff real quick
> *


good to hear glad i could help


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Aug 16 2010, 01:50 PM~18323077
> *:thumbsup: for masterlowerider aka cruisin the low life on Ebay - sam stolkicker - if yr in the east he is good hes in FLA. great guy always good service. Ebay or direct thru his website
> *


i ordered three few parts from him. prices were good but he didn't combine shipping. shipping was just as much as the parts i ordered. $30.00 for parts 30.00 for shipping or close to it. ive been having better luck with parts at the local swap meets, and from here on LIL.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Aug 21 2010, 06:45 PM~18371147
> *i ordered three few parts from him. prices were good but he didn't combine shipping. shipping was just as much as the parts i ordered. $30.00 for parts 30.00 for shipping or close to it. ive been having better luck with parts at the local swap meets, and from here on LIL.
> *


did you contact him directly before you paid? on his ebay store and master site i believe both says contact me when ordering more than one item for combined shipping.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18371188
> *did you contact him directly before you paid? on his ebay store and master site i believe both says contact me when ordering more than one item for combined shipping.
> *


I didn't notice. :uh:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Aug 21 2010, 07:09 PM~18371275
> *I didn't notice. :uh:
> *


lol well if you deal with him in the future dog and you order more than one thing at a time just email him and let him know, he'll combine the shipping and you'll save some dough


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Aug 21 2010, 06:12 PM~18371294
> *lol well if you deal with him in the future dog and you order more than one thing at a time just email him and let him know, he'll combine the shipping and you'll save some dough
> *


yeah i got to remember that next time.


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody ever purchased more than $140 on masterlowrider and got free shipping? If so, how long did it take for the order to come in.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mayhem Familia_@Aug 17 2010, 09:25 PM~18332910
> *So mixed reviews? I don't understand how it is that every lowrider bike parts dealing website has such shit track records.
> 
> Thank you,
> ...


www.fnrco.com


People are posting up retail places. FNR is straight from Taiwan to Paramount Cali where they sell parts wholesale. To setup an account you need a federal tax ID and you're good to order parts from them.


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

Been looking through other part supplier sites, is there any other sites besides masterlowrider.com that is still in business? Just looking for a faster shipper actually cuz I dealt with masterlowrider and I never got my parts till 2 weeks after. I know fantasytoyz and aztlan ain't running anymore. Any other inputs?


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Nov 6 2010, 11:32 AM~19001375
> *Been looking through other part supplier sites, is there any other sites besides masterlowrider.com that is still in business? Just looking for a faster shipper actually cuz I dealt with masterlowrider and I never got my parts till 2 weeks after. I know fantasytoyz and aztlan ain't running anymore. Any other inputs?
> *


http://www.bicycledesigner.com/

i ordered couple of times from them i get my shit quick last time i ordered a down crown n i got it 2 days later


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 12:17 PM~19001606
> *http://www.bicycledesigner.com/
> 
> i ordered couple of times from them i get my shit quick last time i ordered a down crown n i got it 2 days later
> *



x2 i get alot of parts from there :biggrin:


----------



## workin class (Jul 1, 2010)

bicycledesigner has done great for us twice now first sent direct to Canada no problem. The next time I had them send three sets of forks to a friend in New York with no issues aswell.


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

masterlowrider.com


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Nov 6 2010, 12:20 PM~19001626
> *x2 i get alot of parts from there  :biggrin:
> *


yea ima buy some more parts from them they should have alot more parts tho that would be cool


----------



## ONATE63' (Jul 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 6 2010, 09:52 PM~19005039
> *yea ima buy some more parts from them they should have alot more parts tho that would be cool
> *



hell yea..they should make custom parts :biggrin: ....i just ordered some parts from them yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## russell2342 (Nov 7, 2010)

toplowrider.com
Ordered all my parts through there. shipping is usually a week, sometimes less, but im in oklahoma and theyre in cali. 
Great people, friendly and good prices, and a phone number that works!


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ONATE63'_@Nov 6 2010, 09:59 PM~19005081
> *hell yea..they should make custom parts  :biggrin: ....i just ordered some parts from them yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


yea that would make shit alot easier to make a more bad ass lookin bike n ima order some parts next week when i get payed


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone knows if nybonecollectors.com is in business? Anyone dealt or purchased from them recently?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neighborhoodz_@Jan 9 2011, 01:52 AM~19545644
> *Anyone knows if nybonecollectors.com is in business? Anyone dealt or purchased from them recently?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=19537226

:biggrin:


----------



## Honest Pete (May 7, 2013)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> yes good point syked1:
> 
> you can find him on ebay also he has an ebay store, its the same person as masterlowrider
> 
> ...


I see there is a fellow with problems with cruisinthelowlife - snet money order and no goods shipped... 
www.cruisinthelowlife.com
but EBay ?


----------



## sgtsiko1 (Jun 16, 2012)

Honest Pete said:


> I see there is a fellow with problems with cruisinthelowlife - snet money order and no goods shipped...
> www.cruisinthelowlife.com
> but EBay ?


I bought frm him n no problem, he even gave me free shipping, I been buying stuff frm him till this day


----------



## Jack_ (May 12, 2014)

*Bad news*

I got ripped on an order to Canada. Said shipped, but no tracking and never received. Would not correspond to discuss problem. I will never again deal with Sam or his company Cruisinthelowlife. beware!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Sam stoliker? that's masterlowrider...where you from bro? should have ordered from fantasy toys instead


----------

